# tempest shrine



## jrk (Aug 30, 2005)

no 3 sqn tempests getting warm air starts





3 no 501 sqn tempests





no 486 sqn briefing





bob coles damadged rudder from a dangerously close exploding v1





clostermans cockpit





tempest parked next to modern aircraft





tempests on dutch soil





tempests after heavy down pours in germany 1945





w/o j alexanders collision damaged tempest





no.3 sqn tempests in dispersal at hornchurch 1944





hawker tempest v jf-z (n862)





tempest pilots in germany 1945





roland beamont train busting service





tempest chasing a V1 over the english countryside


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## jrk (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks mate.thats one beauty i am in love with besides my woman of course lol


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice pics jrk.

Here is another one for you:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Niiiiiice.


----------



## Erich (Aug 30, 2005)

ah Clostermann the big talker........... 8) his last kills aren't even confirmed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice pics! 8)


----------



## jrk (Sep 1, 2005)

the same as how ever many other pilots erich?

love the pic gnomey thats a great one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

jrk do you have any good pics of Tempest II's?


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

JRK, nope ! Clostermann is noted amongst very serious researchers as a major hitter in the bullshit world

his two books are full of fantasies as he saw it. We had an extensive conversation with his personal bigrapher asking Closterman through this gent about two very important spring 45 missions and when Closterman was given the facts all he could say was..............oh.

one particual inciden is almost the last week of the war wher he was looking for civisilan traffic to shoot up and he was bounced by some interesting German folk. After Closterman observed his wingman vaporized he was drilled and crashlanded. His later reort stated that he and his wingman were shot down by 2cm Flak.............ah no they were not. in any case it will be revealed in our work


----------



## jrk (Sep 1, 2005)

i,ve never heard any researchers talking to him so i wont comment on your facts as you have them.but i do know that you wouldnt get bounced by a flak gun,you get bounced by other aircraft.

cc unfortunately i have no pics of any tempest mk.2s but i,ll let you know as soon as i have some.my fav one is the mk.v


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

JRK it is my wording that Closerman and his wingman got bounced. they never saw them coming. Pierre thought they had been hit by light flak as it was so quick.............it should of been, as it was 2 Me 262A-1a's of 10./NJG 11 flying day intercepts.....

just a small note from our book. the two jet pilots wer flying back to base and got seperated which was almost fatal to one as 12 late mark spits jumped him and he landed his shot up crate nearly out of fuel. he was reprimanded quite harshly by OC Kurt Welter and ordered to ga back behind enemy lines and secure another jet although the jet was minus on engine. Well he went back alright with several mechanics and he and the mech.s got a jet engine on the craft while being in the line of enemy ground fire as the old airfield was being surrounded. he flew off with the mechanics high heeling it in their old Ford truck


----------



## jrk (Sep 1, 2005)

the german pilot was fortunate then.i curse both the 262 pilots for bringing the tempests down.but most beautiful things are lost through wars.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

curse ? why, just doing their jobs.


----------



## jrk (Sep 1, 2005)

because i dont like seeing tempests shot down or destroyed.

i was trying to make a half joke with you there.would you want to see your prized aircraft shot down or destroyed through other pilots just doing their duty?


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

you better wake up friend. War is Hell and both sides paid the dues including two of my relatives with their lives in the Luftwaffe. your statement obviously was in bad taste and not taken as a joke


----------



## jrk (Sep 1, 2005)

i better wake up?better still why dont i just say nothing if you feel that bad of me.i was merely making a joke of a plane not a person.there was no malice intended in my post towards you or anyone.i,ll admit there are times when i open my mouth before i think what i,m saying but i,m fed up of taking flak for almost everything i say.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

you must be kidding ? ............no I do not think you are. Let's call it a day and have a Bier. Rebuttal you will receive on all aviation forums. I have no ill intent for you. and I can grant you if I did, you would hear about it.

jokes hate to say sometimes need to be verbalized in more of a convenient way. bluntly put for clarity for old guys like me


----------



## jrk (Sep 3, 2005)

what beer do you have there erich?


----------



## Erich (Sep 3, 2005)

German of course ! 8) well it what I prefer. the Oregon micro-brews are puke


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 4, 2005)

Some british historians also had many suspicions against the Clostermann claims, is stated that he really shoot down 14 aircraft plus 7 damaged.


----------



## jrk (Sep 5, 2005)

do you have any shoemacher beer erich?that is one nice brew


----------

